# Any tips on a Coopers Draught?



## okie1 (27/7/14)

Going to do a Canadian Blonde this weekend, next, a Coopers Draught kit, any ideas on how to crank it up a bit? :super:

Thanks
okie1


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (27/7/14)

okie1

I am new to brewing and haven't tried many beers yet but I saw this on Coopers site http://coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/lager/detail/fresh-draught/ and I am going to give it a try soon. 
I am keeping things simple to start so I can see what basic recipes taste like before I jump in and add too many ingredients.
I have also found Pinterest to be a great place to look for beer related pages.
At the moment I am brewing a Morgans Blue Mountain Lager with Coopers BE2 and Pride of Ringwood hops.
I siphoned off 1.5 litres of this brew and added 150gms of stewed pears to see if it imparts any fruit flavours.
This is my first try at adding extras,experimenting etc.
Can't wait to see the difference from just brewing a can of syrup and a kg of sugar.


----------



## shacked (27/7/14)

Try this one mate: http://coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/ale/detail/coopers-celebration-ale/

Add a tin of amber LME and 500g of dex. Use some US05 yeast. Dry hop with Nelson Sauvin and Centennial (25g each).


----------

